# Kaufberatung - erstes Fahrrad 16 Zoll (Pyro, Kubike, Woom oder ?)



## Goldi03421 (9. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Sohnemann soll demnächst zum 4. Geburtstag sein erstes Fahrrad bekommen. Bisher hatten wir drei verschiedene Räder (Puky Wutsch, dann 10 Zoll Laufrad und dann 12 Zoll Laufrad mit Bremse). Jetzt steht also der Kauf eines Fahrrads an. Wenn ich ihn so auf seinem Laufrad beobachte, bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass er es schnell lernt  ;-)

Hier mal fix seine Daten:
Alter: fast *4 Jahre*
Größe: *107 cm*
Schrittlänge: *42 cm* (die kurzen Beine hat er dann wohl von mir) 


Kandidaten bisher die ich mir auch vor Ort beim Händler anschauen könnte wären die folgenden. 
(1) *Kubikes 16* (ca. 5,7 kg / ab ca. Körpergröße 100 cm / 40 cm SL) 
(2) *Pyrobikes 16* (ca. 6,25 kg / ab ca. Körpergröße k.A. / 45 cm SL)
(3) *Woom 3* (ca. 5,7 kg / ab ca. Körpergröße 105 cm / 45 cm SL)

(1) Das *Kubike* scheint recht beliebt zu sein, super leicht. Allerdings sieht es hier auf den Bildern immer so aus als wäre der Rahmen durch das nach oben laufende Oberrohr eher nachteilig für einen schnellen Abstieg nach vorn. 

(2) Optisch finde ich das *Pyro* am schönsten. Schöner niedriger Einstieg – sieht für mich sehr kindertauglich aus. Allerdings wird die Mindestbeininnnenlänge mit 45cm angegeben. Die hat der Zwerg ohne Schuhe auf keinen Fall. 

(3) Das *Woom* ist wohl in allen Belangen für Kinder konstruiert (zumindest laut dem Marketing). Ebenfalls sehr leicht, aber laut Homepage sieht es irgendwie weniger „cool“ aus. Sicherlich soll das Rad in erster Linie gut funktionieren und vor allem dem Jungen Spaß bereiten. Aber auch hier werden 45cm Schrittlänge angegeben. Die Mindestsattelhöhe liegt sogar bei 49cm laut Homepage. 


Ich würde mich über eure Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Tipps zu den einzelnen Rädern sehr freuen. 





Viele Grüße


Goldi


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2018)

Also unsere hatte mit dem ku Bike keine Probleme... Nimm dir Automatix! Wenn deiner so schnell lernt wie meine fährt se sonst wie ein Hamster im Hamsterrad ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (9. März 2018)

Pyro gibt den Überstand immer sehr vorsichtig an. Bin mir sehr sicher, dass das passt. Mit Sicherheit ist die Überstandshöhe niedriger als beim Kubike, vergleich mal die Bikes in der Seitenansicht.
Automatix empfiehlt Herr Fischer nicht, das Mehrgewicht muss auch erstmal bewegt werden.
Ist definitiv Geschmackssache...


----------



## Goldi03421 (9. März 2018)

@delphi1507: Danke für die Rückmeldung. Auf die Automatix würde ich erst einmal verzichten - denke ich. So richtig kann ich es nicht einschätzen. Große Strecken werden vermutlich dieses Jahr eh noch nicht drin sein, oder?

@KIV : Ja im Seitenprofil sieht das Kubike durchs Oberrohr deutlich unfreundlicher für Kinder aus. Andererseits wird es ja auch sehr häufig gefahren.Das Pyro mit dem tiefen Einstieg sieht sehr kinderfreundlich aus.

Was haltet ihr im Vergleich zu den beiden Rädern vom Woom? 
Das beste wird vermutlich sein, dass ich mit dem Kleinen mal alle drei Bikes beim Händler anteste...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2018)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> @delphi1507: Danke für die Rückmeldung. Auf die Automatix würde ich erst einmal verzichten - denke ich. So richtig kann ich es nicht einschätzen. Große Strecken werden vermutlich dieses Jahr eh noch nicht drin sein, oder?



So habe ich auch gedacht! 
Ja es ist zusätzliches Gewicht, der Vorteil überwiegt meiner Meinung aber... 

Das Problem ist weniger die Strecke als viel mehr das maximale Tempo, die Kids haben das schnell raus und wollen mithalten, bzw papa, Mama, Opa, Oma überholen, dann wird wie getreten, war zumindest bei unserer so, und ruckzuck sind die bei 10/12km/h angekommen. Und darüber wird die Trittfrequenz so hoch das die sehr unruhig werden und anfangen zu Schlingern, da greift dann die fliehkraft Kupplung der Automatix und das ganze wird ruhiger und die Kids kommen relativ entspannt auf etwa 15km/h. Was meiner dann reichte, vmax ging dann bis auf 18/19 hoch. Da musste ich dann ans bremsen erinnern... 

sagen wir Mal so ich wollte mir das auch sparen, hat kein halbes Jahr gedauert dann war die Automatix zusätzlich im haus... Auf dem Wege dann halt teurer...


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2018)

Würde auch mit Automatix empfehlen!

Lohnt sich, Kind tritt auch längere Strecken ermüdungsfreier...

Grüße


----------



## joglo (10. März 2018)

just my two cents, die Meinungen zur Automatix gehen auseinander, hatte das 16er HR mit Automatix von Kubikes. War unglaublich schwer (wie Blei...) und schwergängig noch dazu. So viel können zwei Gänge garnicht verbessern um das auzumerzen.
Stimme schon zu, dass die Kids ohne Schaltung bei höheren Speed und Trittfrequenz auch wackliger fahren, mir war es aber wichtiger das sich das Kinderrad leichter handeln lässt (aufrichten, anfahren, balancieren). Kettenschaltung gibt's dann ab dem 20er... (Nutzungsdauer ist in Normalfall ja eh meistens nur max. zwei Jahre).


----------



## joglo (10. März 2018)

zur Frage des Threaderstellers:
haben das Woom3, ist ein tolles Rad und auch bzgl. Preis-/Leistung (super Nachfrage beim Wiederverkauf berücksichtigen) uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.
Im Vgl. zu den beiden anderen, - auch tolle Räder, im Endeffekt kannst eh nix falsch machen -, ist das Woom von der Geometrie her aber etwas für ein paar cm Größere ausgelegt. Also eher BMX-style und weniger 29er, wenn die Beschreibung evtl. einfacher zu verstehen ist.
Eine aufrechte Sitzposition (BMX Lenker) finde ich für die Kleinen besser.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> just my two cents, die Meinungen zur Automatix gehen auseinander, hatte das Komplettrad 16er HR mit Automatix von Kubikes. War unglaublich schwer (wie Blei...) und schwergängig noch dazu. So viel können zwei Gänge garnicht verbessern um das auzumerzen.



Schwer ist sie, wenn die aber schwergängig geht stimmt etwas nicht!


----------



## joglo (10. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schwer ist sie, wenn die aber schwergängig geht stimmt etwas nicht!


Naja, hier in den Automatix Threads hatten schon mehr gemeckert, dass die Nabe eine relativ hohe Reibung hat und einige hatten auch Hand angelegt. Auch das HR das ich mal hatte, aber dann wieder zurückgeben, war schwergängig und sogar der Freiauf ist weniger gut gerollt.
Es mag eine Streuung geben, aber eine Nabenschaltung kann faktisch nur einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad habe als ein purer Freilauf...


----------



## Freeriderin (11. März 2018)

Hi,
Genau das steht bei uns auch an, haben zum Glück bis zur Entscheidung noch bis Juli Zeit, da wird unserer 4.
Haben genau das gleiche Problem, kurze Beine.

Warum eig nicht das Woom 2?, das 3 er wird bei uns wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (11. März 2018)

Besten Dank schon einmal an alle Beteiligten!

Ja die Automatix oder nicht - ich glaube wir versuchen es erst einmal ohne. Sollte die doch notwendig werden, dann wird halt nachgekauft. Auch wenns dann vielleicht teurer wird. 

Ansonsten bin ich noch immer völlig unentschlossen was die Räder angeht. Ich denke ich werde mit dem Sohnemann Ende der Woche mal den ein oder anderen Händler aufsuchen. Letztendlich muss er sich ja darauf wohl fühlen. Unterm Strich sind vermutlich alle Räder seht gut. 

@Freeriderin : Na mal schauen ob es das Woom werden könnte und welche Größe.


----------



## joglo (12. März 2018)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Hi,
> Genau das steht bei uns auch an, haben zum Glück bis zur Entscheidung noch bis Juli Zeit, da wird unserer 4.
> Haben genau das gleiche Problem, kurze Beine.
> 
> Warum eig nicht das Woom 2?, das 3 er wird bei uns wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht passen



Ich wage zu Bedenken zu geben, dass ein 14er sicher hilfreich ist um recht kleinen Kindern schon radeln zu lernen, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht für längere Zeit oder auch mal ein paar Meter unbefestigte Wege geeingnet. Die kleinen Räder haben wenig Seitenführung und bleiben in jeder Welle hängen. Deshalb empfehle ich wenn möglich lieber gleich auf ein 16er zu gehen, dass immer noch ein Schlaglochsuchgerät ist aber zumindest schon mal auch über einen Trampelpfad rollt, oder zumindest keine großen Investitionen zu machen
Wir hatten für den Zweiten auch ein 14er gebraucht weil er mit 3 schon radeln wollte, aber halt noch sehr klein war, das 14er Radl wurde aber nur auf befestigten und flachen Wegen eben für ein paar Monate benutzt.
Mittlerweile sitzt mein nun gerade 4jähriger und immer noch nur einen Meter große Junge einwandfrei auf dem Woom3 (Bild unten) bei dem ich aber zumindest für den Anfang einen weniger hohen Lenker verbaut habe.


----------



## Goldi03421 (13. März 2018)

Also mit deinem flacheren Lenker sieht das Woom schon wieder richtig gut aus! Wir werden am Freitag mal zwei, drei Läden anfahren und schauen auf welchem Rad er wie sitzt.


----------



## rocmtb (14. März 2018)

Hi, ich hänge mich hier mal dran, denn ich suche ein ganz ähnliches Kinderrad für mein Mädel: Alter auch fast vier, Größe 105 cm, Innenbeinlänge 43 cm.

Es wird ihr erstes Fahrrad, im Moment fährt sie noch Laufrad, wenn es leicht bergab geht lässt sie aber schon gut rollen und hält dabei die Balance. 

Das Rad muss allerdings unbedingt lila sein  glücklicherweise gibt es das Woom in Lila. Das werden wir am Wochenende auch mal anschauen gehen.
Ich hoffe ja sie kommt schon mit dem 3er zurecht und wir brauchen nicht noch für wenige Monate ein 2er.


----------



## jumibrei (15. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du Dich bereits entschieden/gekauft hast. Hier meine Meinung zu den Rädern. Und ich oute mich gleich mal. Ich habe ein kleines (nebenberufliches) Fahrradgeschäft nur mit Kinderrädern. Zufälligerweise alle drei Marken, die hier diskutiert werden. Deshalb kann ich eine objektive Meinung abgeben. Keine Angst, ich will hier nichts verkaufen, da ich z.B. nicht versende. Es ist mir nur eine herzensangelegenheit hier zu helfen.
1.) Jedes Rad und jedes Kind hat seine individuelle Geometrie. Deshalb sollte jedes Fahrrad vor dem Kauf ausprobiert werden.
2.) von der Innenbeinlänge her ist die Sattelhöhe des Pyro mit Abstand die niedrigste. Die liegt auf dem Niveau vieler 14" Fahrräder.
3.) Automatix kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn es auch mal bergauf geht. Beispiel KUbikes: Der erste Gang ist deutlich leichter als die Variante ohne Automatix. Der zweite Gang ist ca. 5% "schneller". Die Automatix ist also nicht so gut geeignet fürs Flachland, da sie deutlich schwerer ist und der sehr leichte erste Gang praktisch nicht gebraucht wird.
4.) Pyro und KUbikes setzen auf Markenkomponenten und Standards (sofern man in der Fahrradbranche von Standards sprechen kann...). Woom hat viele eigenentwickelte Bauteile, die man nicht so einfach ersetzen kann.
5.) Das KUbikes ist das Fahrrad, bei dem am meisten Standardzubehör nachträglich verbaut werden kann. Bei Pyro passen z.B. nur spezielle Schutzbleche von SKS, weil die Reifen so fett sind und bei Woom passt eh nur das Woom-Zubehör und selbst da ist es manchmal kritisch, die Klingel kannste z.B. nur ganz schlecht bis gar nicht anschrauben weil genau da die Biegung des Lenkers beginnt.
6.) Von allen drei ist das KUbikes das sportlichste. Pyro und Woom sind da ungefähr gleich entspannt von der Sitzposition
7.) Ich könnte noch ewig weiterschreiben... Einfach nochmal fragen falls es noch Bedarf gibt.
Grüße


----------



## Goldi03421 (15. März 2018)

@jumibrei - Danke für den Input, toll das hier sogar jemand vom Fach unterwegs ist  

Und nein, wir haben uns noch nicht entschieden bzw. gekauft. Ich gehe mal auf den ein oder anderen Punkt ein.

1) Das war auch meine Überlegung, das Rad soll passen und der Kleine soll sich darauf wohl fühlen. Daher wollten wir eigentlich am Samstag mal zwei oder drei Geschäfte ansteuern (leider sind alle Marken über die Stadt verteilt). Nun hat sich Sohnemann aber dafür entschieden das Wochenende lieber bei der Oma zu verbringen - geht ja gut los  Also fährt der Papa mal allein die Räder anschauen. Muss dann mal schauen ob ich's kommende Woche am Nachmittag nochmal zusammen mit ihm einrichten kann. 

2) Wie er da mit seinen (meiner Meinung nach) kurzen Beinen auf den jeweiligen Rädern klar kommt, wird sich auch nur vor Ort zeigen. Aber gut zu wissen, dass das Pyro das niedrigste ist. 

3) Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Automatix im Vergleich zur Variante ohne Schaltung einen kleineren Gang zur Verfügung stellt? Hier im Leipziger Flachland haben wir (leider) keine wirklichen Anstiege  

4 +5) interessante Infos zu den Nachrüstungsmöglichkeiten und Standards. Aber unterm Strich kommen vermutlich noch Schutzbleche dazu und das war es dann auch schon. Eine Lösung hierfür lässt sich vermutlich für jedes Rad finden. Ob es die dicken Reifen vom Pyro hier in der Stadt / Park benötigt sei mal in Frage gestellt. Andererseits verbinde ich damit eine gute Dämpfung wenn es mal übers geliebte und viel vorhandene Kopfsteinpflaster geht. Aber eine Klingel muss auf jeden Fall dran - das war Grundvoraussetzung vom Sohnemann 

6) Hätte nicht gedacht das das Pyro eine ähnliche Sitzhaltung wie das Woom mit sich bringt. Der hohe Lenker vom Woom sieht vielleicht auch nur auf den Bilder so merkwürdig aus. Muss mir das wie gesagt mal live anschauen. 

7) Welches würdest bzw. hast du evtl. sogar schon gewählt und warum? Am Ende entscheidet vermutlich eh nur die verfügbare Farbe  Auch wenn du nichts verkaufen möchtest, darf ich fragen wo sich dein Shop befindet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumibrei (16. März 2018)

Zu 1) HaHA, das kommt bei mir hin und wieder auch mal vor. Es ist aber wirklich wichtig, dass er die Fahrräder ausprobiert. Ihr könnt dann auch gleich die Körperhaltung anschauen.

Zu 2) Er hat sicher keine kurzen Beine. Das ist ganz normal. Deshalb haben vernünftige Kinderräder ein niedriges Tretlager und kurze Kurbeln. Untersuchungen zeigen, dass ein 5 jähriges Kind und ein 10 jähriges Kind ungefähr die gleiche Oberkörperlänge haben. D.h. ab fünf bis zehn wachsen die Kinder nur noch mit den Beinen und den Armen. Das merkt immer die Mama, weil die Hosen zu kurz werden aber die T-Shirts ewig halten. Deshalb greifen meine Kunden sehr gern zu dem Pyro, weil es sehr niedrig ist und schon große Räder hat: 29er Prinzip

Zu 3) Genau richtig! Der erste Gang geht viel leichter als die Variante ohne Gangschaltung. Der zweite Gang geht dann etwas schwerer. Aber das sind nur ca. 5%. D.h. bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten strampeln sich die Kinder genauso ab.

Zu 4+5) Ich sage immer alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Für das Pyro gibt es (meiner Erfahrung nach) eigentlich nur ein Schutzblech, das passt. Das ist für das 16er Kokua. Die breiten Reifen lassen da nicht viel Spielraum zu. Es ist aber genau so wie Du sagst. Die breiteren Reifen dämpfen besser und versprechen auf den Feld-, Wald- und wiesenwegen einen sehr guten Grip. In der Stadt auf Asphalt ist das natürlich nicht notwendig.

Zu 6) Das macht die sehr niedrige Sitzposition vom Pyro aus. Wie bereits erwähnt, das ist fast auf dem Niveau eines 14" Fahrrads.

Zu 7) Das lässt sich so nicht beantworten. Ich verkaufe alle sehr gut, da es immer vom Kind abhängt. Einmal hängt das von der Geometrie ab und vom Gleichgeweichtssinn. Je besser der Gleichgewichtssinn ausgeprägt ist umso mehr tendieren die Kinder zum KUbikes (sportlichere Haltung und schmalerer Lenker). Das Woom und das Pyro ist eher für Anfänger. Das liegt an der aufrechteren Sitzhaltung und der breiteren Lenker vom Pyro und Woom.

Wo ist mein Shop? Weit weg von Leipzig... Ich schreib Dir eine PN 

Viele Grüße
Jumibrei




Goldi03421 schrieb:


> @jumibrei - Danke für den Input, toll das hier sogar jemand vom Fach unterwegs ist
> 
> Und nein, wir haben uns noch nicht entschieden bzw. gekauft. Ich gehe mal auf den ein oder anderen Punkt ein.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocmtb (18. März 2018)

Wir haben uns am Samstag das Woom 3 angesehen und im direkten Vergleich ein Early Rider Belter.

Wenn die zwei Räder nebeneinander stehen sehen die Teile am Woom aus wie von einem Baumarkt-Rad. Das Belter ist deutlich besser verarbeitet. Man braucht nur mal die Bremshebel anpacken: bei Woom schlecht entgratetes Plastik, beim Belter Alu. Oder die Lager an den Pedalen oder die Nabe usw.

Beim Probesitzen sah die Sache allerdings ganz anders aus. Das Belter hat eine mehr gestreckte Sitzposition. Die aufrechte Sitzposition des Wooms hat mir an meiner Maus viel besser gefallen. Beim Belter musste sie den Kopf schon recht weit in den Nacken nehmen, das sah nicht sehr ergonomisch aus.
Ganz anders beim Woom, die aufrechte Haltung sah viel kindgerechter aus. Sie saß auch viel entspannter und nicht so verkrampft wie auf dem Belter. Wir haben sie dann gefragt welches sie haben mag und sie hat sich direkt für das Woom entschieden obwohl sie noch gar nicht wusste, dass das auch dasjenige ist was es in lila gibt


----------



## rocmtb (18. März 2018)

Nachtrag: Die 43 cm Innenbeinlänge reichen beim Woom 3, dass sie mit beiden Ballen auf den Boden kommt.


----------



## jumibrei (20. März 2018)

rocmtb schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Die 43 cm Innenbeinlänge reichen beim Woom 3, dass sie mit beiden Ballen auf den Boden kommt.


Meine persönliche Meinung:
Ein Kind auf einem 16" Rad sollte noch mit beiden Füssen voll auf den Boden kommen und nicht nur die Zehen oder die Fußballen. Die Kinder können vielleicht schon technisch Fahrrad fahren, beherrschen das Fahrrad aber noch nicht. Beim bremsen können Kinder in dem Alter noch nicht nach vorne absteigen wie wir Erwachsene. D.h. sie bleiben auf dem Sattel sitzen und wenn sie dann keinen sicheren Stand haben kommt ein Unsicherheitsgefühl auf weil natürlich alles wackelig ist. Bei Murphys Law ist es dann auch noch so, dass genau neben einer Vertiefung (Bodenwelle, Schlagloch,...) angehalten wird und dann finden sie keinen Halt mehr und kippen um. Habe ich schon live auf einer Wiese gesehen. Erst ab einem Alter von 5 Jahren und einem 20" Fahrrad können die Hacken hoch.
Sicher gibt es Kinder, die bereits so fit sind, dass fast alles möglich ist. Was ich beschrieben habe bezieht sich allerdings auf die überwiegende Mehrheit.


----------



## jumibrei (20. März 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Ich wage zu Bedenken zu geben, dass ein 14er sicher hilfreich ist um recht kleinen Kindern schon radeln zu lernen, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht für längere Zeit oder auch mal ein paar Meter unbefestigte Wege geeingnet. Die kleinen Räder haben wenig Seitenführung und bleiben in jeder Welle hängen. Deshalb empfehle ich wenn möglich lieber gleich auf ein 16er zu gehen, dass immer noch ein Schlaglochsuchgerät ist aber zumindest schon mal auch über einen Trampelpfad rollt, oder zumindest keine großen Investitionen zu machen
> Wir hatten für den Zweiten auch ein 14er gebraucht weil er mit 3 schon radeln wollte, aber halt noch sehr klein war, das 14er Radl wurde aber nur auf befestigten und flachen Wegen eben für ein paar Monate benutzt.
> Mittlerweile sitzt mein nun gerade 4jähriger und immer noch nur einen Meter große Junge einwandfrei auf dem Woom3 (Bild unten) bei dem ich aber zumindest für den Anfang einen weniger hohen Lenker verbaut habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 706856


Hi, wo hast Du denn diesen Lenker genau gekauft? Danke!


----------



## joglo (22. März 2018)

Habe den Lenker in China bestellt, gibt's bei Aliexpress über verschiedene Verkäufer z.B. hier:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Famo...00003759107.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.exQxFd. Ich hatte damals 14€ bezahlt.
So ganz uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann ich den Lenker aber nicht, Höhe, Gewicht und auch Qualität (will hier keine Diskussion lostreten, vonwegen Carbon/Qualität/China/Sicherheit usw. für das Einsatzspektrum hab ich überhaupt keine Bedenken...) passen prima, aber bezüglich der Erogonmetrie hätte ich mir zumindest etwas Backsweep gewünscht, der Lenker ist hier kerzengerade.
Bin selber natürlich (vor 20Jahren) auch mal Flatbars gefahren, aber möchte für mich persönlich nicht mehr zurück. Naja der Kleine scheint OK damit zu sein ;-)


----------



## Bikelovers (23. März 2018)

Meine Tochter hat mit 1,07m das Woom4 (also 20 Zoll) bekommen und fährt damit spitze (allerdings nur Fußspitzen auf dem Boden).

Daher würde ich bei ähnlich großen Kindern keinenfalls mehr zum 14-Zoller greifen - eher 16 Zoll.
Beim Töchterchen sah das 14er Woom inzwischen absolut unproportioniert aus und sie hat sich totgestrampelt.
Geht nun an den dreijährigen Bruder über - zum Einstieg für kleine Kinder super. Aber für längere Touren nicht geeignet.


----------



## Freeriderin (27. März 2018)

Vielen Dank auch von mir für die Tips, wir werden ihn ein Pyro testen lassen. Leider gibt es nur seine Lieblingsfarbe nicht, er hätte gern ein lilanes. Ich denk er wird sich dann für Magenta oder grün entscheiden


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. April 2018)

So nun muss ich mich als Threaderöffner doch endlich mal zurück melden. In den letzten Tagen war zuviel  los.

Wir hatten uns an einem Freitagnachmittag zunächst das Kubike angeschaut. Super leicht das Teil. Dem Sohnemann gefiel es auch gut. Er saß allerdings recht weit nach vorn gebeugt auf dem Rad. Das fiel mir insbesondere im Nachhinein beim Sichten der gemachten Fotos auf. Mit etwas Überredungskunst ging es dann doch noch zum zweiten Laden - für den Junior war das nach dem Probesitzen auf dem ersten Rad nämlich schon beschlossene Sache und er wollte auf den Spielplatz  

Hier stand dann aber noch das Woom 3. Und auf dem saß er dann meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser. Aufrechter, sicherer und damit irgendwie tauglicher für das erste Rad. Die hohe Front spielt hier also scheinbar doch ganz gut in die Karten - anders als ich zunächst dachte. Farbe Blau war sofort gesetzt (darfs in ein paar Jahren für die Tochter dann bestimmt wieder ein neues in Lila oder rot sein...) Damit kann jetzt aber erstmal der Geburtstag vom Großen kommen. 

Schade das einige Details (wie etwa tlw. der  Sattel oder der Bremshebel) Grün sind - Blau würde stimmiger aussehen. Aber das nur kleine Kritik am Rande. 

Ach ja, das Pyro ist leider ganz entfallen weil der Laden nochmal eine halbe Stunde Anfahrt gewesen wäre, Sohn keine Lust mehr hatte und die dicken Reifen für die Stadt (Park, Schotter, Feldwege) vielleicht doch eher weniger in Frage kämen als wenn wir im traillastigen Gebirge wohnen würden. 

Ich bedanke mich an der Stelle nochmal bei euch für die vielen hilfreichen Infos! Hat mir sehr geholfen! 

Viele Grüße in die Runde!


----------



## Diman (11. April 2018)

Meine Tochter hatte auch mal ein Kubike 16 und keinerlei Probleme mit ein wenig nach vorne gebeugter Sitzposition. Der Sohnemann war allerdings mit Islabikes CNOC16 unterwegs, da war die Sitzposition ähnlich wie am Woom 3. Auch keine Probleme nur halt nicht so sportlich wie Kubike.

https://www.twowheelingtots.com/islabikes-cnoc-16-pedal-bike-review/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Rex81 (14. April 2018)

Haben ein belter16 early Rider, da sitzt man sehr vorgebeugt drauf. Dafür ist es mit 5,6kg ultra leicht und sehr schnell. 
Haben als 20 er ein kania geholt, dass sieht irgendwie bequemer aus von der Sitzposition.


----------

